# The history behind growth hormone



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

I get asked these questions from to time so lets take a little walk down memory lane for a moment and view gh through the years!!

  1950's    growth homrone derived from  Rhesus macaque ( old world monkey) was used in clinical trials. in 1957 a paper was published showing increased nitrogen retention.  Also retention of potassium, phosphorus, calcium, and sodium occurred. Keep in mind this basic study wa done on one 13 year old boy with a deficiency receiving the monkey gh.

 in 1958 another study done on a few people with medical conditions also showed increases as the above study and lit the candle into it's possible use for Performance enhancement.

 keep in mind that prior to 1981 there was only one type of gh available to those with serious deficiency and it came from corpses.

 in 1981  Genentech pioneered the first use of recombinant human growth hormone for human therapy.  this is the stuff we basically use today

 In 1985, unusual cases of Creutzfeldt-Jacob disease were found in individuals that had received cadaver-derived HGH ten to fifteen years previously. Based on the assumption that infectious prions causing the disease were transferred along with the cadaver-derived HGH, cadaver-derived HGH was removed from the market.


 So there is a brief history lesson on gh if you  have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2012)

Very interesting and a good read


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2012)

Good primer Ez!


----------



## grind4it (Jun 8, 2012)

LMAO, at POB! God damn son! That's the gayest shirt I've ever seen...


----------



## bah1a (Jun 8, 2012)

That is a very brief history.  I think you skipped everything that comes after 1985.  (Maybe "that's all she wrote folks.")  No changes since then.........


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 8, 2012)

How the non-cadaver derivated HGH was created? I remember when I was yougnster baseball players back in my towm they all talk about "hormona de muerto" or cadaver hormones this was very popular between this atlethes. My dad was very friend of one player in particular who used this kind of HGH. He endup very sick years later, but not sure if is related of that or not. Good read Z


----------

